# Hitachi E133DN/1000



## syntax (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi all..

I'm looking for any info concerning a Hitachi E133DN/1000 laptop that I can find.. There is no OS at present on it, and I want to be able to at least get the Ethernet card working so I can tranfer an OS to it via network......Win95 or 98SE more than likely... Does anyone have any idea's at all about how to do this ?? I just got DOS 6.22, and am working to get the Ethernet card enabled to I can at least see it on my network, and transfer stuff... Thanks In advance !!!!!


----------

